# Red Crabs.



## deadmanwalking (Aug 3, 2012)

Hi all, I recently purchased a Red Crab from the LFS. Does anyone else have red crabs? And if so, what is your experiences with the clawed creatures?


----------



## e048 (Dec 23, 2010)

partially aquatic, can/will escape. hardy and easy these were my first pets i had them for almost 6 years


----------



## deadmanwalking (Aug 3, 2012)

Hiya! Thanks for the insight & I hope my one doesn't escape, LOL.


----------

